# Front and rear sway bars



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Are there any true advantages in adding front and rear sway bars? Does anybody besides Stillen make them for the B14?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *Are there any true advantages in adding front and rear sway bars? Does anybody besides Stillen make them for the B14? *


ST makes front and rear. They help a lot in the corners, also make the car feel more stable.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Thats is what i figured . ST? dont think i know them
thanks


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Suspension Techniques I have them and love them


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

is there any difference between front manual swaybar and front swaybar from car with auto tranny?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Both the manual and auto have the same sway bar.


----------

